# Gmasks, The new online puzzles



## d4m4s74 (Apr 14, 2009)

It might have existed for a long time, but I found these about a week ago and it's fun to play with

try to bring scrambled images back to normal, sometimes even using algorithms

a small example is included, try to solve it using your favorite program (google is your friend)


----------



## skwishy (Apr 14, 2009)

maybe I am just stupid but how exactly are we supposed to unscramble it? Do we open it with a program like photoshop and move pieces of the picture around until we have solved it?


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a couple of these, but I will not be posting them, because that could be illegal.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 14, 2009)

skwishy said:


> maybe I am just stupid but how exactly are we supposed to unscramble it? Do we open it with a program like photoshop and move pieces of the picture around until we have solved it?


http://homepage3.nifty.com/furumizo/gmaskd_e.htm
that's the program

some searching on Encyclopedia Dramatica and ignoring the porn will explain anything


----------

